# Table Tennis or Tennis in Business Bay



## AS100 (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone up for playing Table Tennis or Tennis in Business bay?

I have played Tennis for a while but keen to get back into it. I'm intermediate level at Table Tennis.


----------



## opak (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi, I've played tennis for 10-12 years on and off.
I'm fairly good and need a partner to play with.


I'm 25 and have a car so if you know any free court in Barsha, Business Bay or wherever, I'm in.

Cheerz


----------



## newinuae (May 25, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking for a partner to play table tennis in world trade center. I'm an average player but I can give a decent game. contact me If you're interested.


----------



## newinuae (May 25, 2015)

AS100 said:


> Anyone up for playing Table Tennis or Tennis in Business bay?
> 
> I have played Tennis for a while but keen to get back into it. I'm intermediate level at Table Tennis.


yes I am! wondering if you're still available. i m new in dubai and trying to find ppl who play table tennis. there is a nice place in world trade center. let me know you're interested.


----------

